# How Do I Check Partner App For Functionality?



## OldFatGuy (Jul 15, 2015)

Attempting to get started as an Uber partner I bought a ZTE ZMAX Android from MetroPCS and installed both the Uber (Passenger) and Uber Partner apps. After many trips to the store, phone calls to MetroPCS tech support and attempting a test run with a seasoned Uber driver (with both apps installed on his phone) it was finally determined that the ZMAX phone had Short Code SMS blocked and that MetroPCS didn't "partner" with Uber. In other words, the ZMAX phone cannot receive text messages from the Uber Partner application. (It receives text messages from other phones, but NOT from the Uber Partner app.) $140.00 wasted. (Wanna buy a phone...cheap?)

I bought an LG Stylo Android from T-Mobile and successfully installed the Partner app. The passenger app won't install on the new LG Stylo because my "phone number is already in use". The Uber driver who has been helping me says he rarely accesses his Passenger app because seeing the location of other Uber drivers isn't really necessary now.

Here's my question:
I live 50+ miles from the major metropolitan area (Portland, OR) I plan to service. Is there a way to make certain my phone & partner application are properly functioning without making a (possibly futile) 50-mile trip to Portland? (My small town has NO Uber drivers or passengers.)
-- Thanks!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

You're going to commute 100 miles to do UberX work. Please make sure you do the math first as you could potentially consume half your profit on the commute miles alone. Please see the link in my signature for details on the math.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

100 mile commute?

speechless.


----------



## OldFatGuy (Jul 15, 2015)

I APPRECIATE the advice (the article at https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/how-to-calculate-costs-as-an-uber-driver.23/ is excellent) but I have reasons - other than pure profit - for attempting this venture.

However: Is there a way to make certain my phone & partner application are properly functioning without making a 50-mile trip to Portland? (My small town has NO Uber drivers or passengers.)

Thanks!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I check to see if I'm "online" by logging into the partner app, then opening the customer app and making sure my car is there.

try to "ping" yourself ? (I'm guessing here, I've never done this)... order an uber from the customer app after you log onto the partner app... but DON'T accept the ping! cancel from the customer app.

If you are that far from the city/state you are registered in who knows what you will see.


----------

